# Parsen einer HTML Seite



## Loooki (27. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

meine Frage bezieht sich darauf wie man HTML Seite parsen könnte.

Ich muss von einer Seite zur anderen springen können. Quasi mir links aus HTML Schnippeln zusammen bauen. Beispiel:

Auf Seite 1 findet man eine ID(6768) Da ich weiß wie die Seite 2 heißt und nur die ID benötigt kann man diese einfach hinten dranhängen http://blub.de/tolleseite/6768

Nach dieser ID mit einem RegEx zu suchen wie ich es im Moment tu ist wie ad-hoc Code. Denn wenn sich die Seite an dieser stelle in Zukunft auch nur etwas ändert würde das schon nichtmehr funktionieren. 

Dabei sei gesagt das dort eine HTML PHP Ajax und JSON Strunktur dahinter steckt, ich weiß nicht inwieweit man die verwenden könnte?

Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen


----------



## Noctarius (27. Aug 2011)

Du könntest mir JTidy (JTidy - JTidy) oder ähnlichen HTML-Parsern das HTML in einen DOM parsen und dann auswerten.


----------



## Loooki (27. Aug 2011)

Und wenn sich dann die DOM Struktur ändert? Oder sind das dann nur noch kleine Anpassungen?


----------



## Noctarius (27. Aug 2011)

Du lässt einfach jedes mal den DOM neu parsen


----------

